# In-wall 7.1 surround sound wiring



## Mill Iron (Jan 25, 2009)

My husband and I are building a new living room and are planning to install in-wall wiring for the surround sound. I'm new to all this but have spent hours researching...I would like to install a speaker wall plate to tidy up all the wiring where it meets to connect to the TV. I've seen several wall plates that have an HDMI port as well as the port for the 7 speakers and the subwoofer. I understand the wiring for the audio components but what I'm unclear about is what kind of cable, wire (?) is attached to the in-wall side of the HDMI port? We have satellite television if that would make any difference. Thanks in advance for any input on this.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The in-wall side would be another HDMI cable that is rated for in-wall use. A class-2 cable is rated for in-wall use.

Here's an example of an HDMI plate for reference:
Amazon.com: HDMI Wall Plate: Electronics


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For hardware, check out monoprice.com


----------



## Mill Iron (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the response and direction for the proper cable. The wall plate I was looking at, which sparked the original question, was on the Monoprice website so I'm on the right track. I'm assuming since my signal now comes from the satellite, then runs through the coax to the receiver, to be installed in-wall I have to have some sort of transmitter to attach the HDMI cable to the coax cable? Basically, I guess what I'm asking, is where does the in-coming signal for HDMI originate from? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Any video signal would be coming from the satellite receiver. So the receiver would have to have an HDMI output to be able to send the signal over HDMI.


----------



## Mill Iron (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help


----------

